# Latitudes RV park San Leon- Stay AWAY



## tikitrash (Feb 12, 2010)

Don't stay here. They stole my battery and then Ronny Cole, the guy 
that owns the place told me he would replace it. I had given him $175 for 1/2 a month cause he likes to work on the 1st., the night before and he 
told me he would give me that back because I told him I could not stay with no battery. I sent him receipts for $268 and he sent me $145.
His park is full of thieves and they are just waiting for fresh meat.
STAY AWAY FROM THIS PLACE!


----------

